#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Θέματα που δεν υπάγονται στις παραπάνω θεματικές κατηγορίες >  > > >  >  > Διάφορα (ειδικά) >  > > >  >  >  Ελεγκτές δόμησης

## Xάρης

Η σχετική νομοθεσία περί ελέγχων και ελεγκτών δόμησης πρέπει να αλλάξει το γρηγορότερο δυνατόν.
Οι ελεγκτές δόμησης δεν μπορεί να είναι ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες και μάλιστα *ανταγωνιστές* των μηχανικών που θα ελέγχουν. Οι λόγοι θεωρώ ότι είναι προφανείς αν και είμαι σίγουρος ότι κάποιοι, αυτοί οι δημόσιοι άρχοντες που αποφασίζουν και νομοθετούν, θέλουν ιδιαίτερα μαθήματα για να τους κατανοήσουν.

Οι ελεγκτές δόμησης πρέπει να είναι *μισθωτοί*.
Είτε του κράτους, δηλαδή δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι, είτε του ιδιωτικού τομέα, δηλαδή να υπάρχουν *ιδιωτικές Υπηρεσίες Δόμησης* κατά το πρότυπο των ιδιωτικών ΚΤΕΟ, που θα κάνουν ελέγχους και θα έχουν όλες τις σχετικές αρμοδιότητες των δημοσίων υπηρεσιών δόμησης.

Επίσης, όσοι διαφωνούν με τα πορίσματα των ελεγκτών δόμησης να έχουν τη δυνατότητα να υποβάλλουν τις ενστάσεις τους εγγράφως και τεκμηριωμένα σε άλλη υπηρεσία δόμησης του ίδιου δήμου ή γειτονικού εφόσον δεν υπάρχει άλλη στον ίδιο δήμο και η οποία θα ορίζει δικούς της υπαλλήλους για τον επανέλεγχο.

Αν δε, το πόρισμα συμφωνεί με το αρχικό, τότε τα έξοδα του δεύτερου ελέγχου να τα επιβαρύνεται ο ιδιώτης. Διαφορετικά η υπηρεσία δόμησης που έκανε τον πρώτο έλεγχο. Αν διαφωνεί η υπηρεσία που έκανε τον πρώτο έλεγχο, να προσφεύγει στα δικαστήρια κατά της δεύτερης υπηρεσίας.

Αν τα δυο πορίσματα συμφωνούν και είναι αρνητικά για τον ιδιώτη, τότε ο τελευταίος θα έχει τη δυνατότητα να προσφύγει στα δικαστήρια κατά των δυο υπηρεσιών δόμησης και όχι κατά των ελεγκτών μισθωτών.
Σε περίπτωση που δικαιωθεί, τότε οι δυο υπηρεσίες δόμησης που έκαναν τους ελέγχους να καταβάλουν όχι μόνο τα δικαστικά έξοδα αλλά και ένα σεβαστό ποσό στον ενάγοντα ιδιώτη για την ταλαιπωρία και την καθυστέρηση.

Οι υπηρεσίες δόμησης οφείλουν να διαθέτουν συνεργεία ελεγκτών δόμησης που θα αποτελούνται από *δύο* μισθωτούς των υπηρεσιών τους χωρίς δικαίωμα να ασκούν ελευθέριο επάγγελμα και χωρίς να είναι μέτοχοι σε οποιαδήποτε τεχνική εταιρία, θα είναι *εφοδιασμένο*ι με υπηρεσιακά *οχήματα* για να μπορούν να πηγαίνουν στους χώρους ελέγχου, κατάλληλο *σύγχρονο εξοπλισμό*, όπως φορητούς υπολογιστές με πρόσβαση στην πολεοδομική νομοθεσία, τοπογραφικά όργανα για τη μέτρηση αποστάσεων/διαστάσεων και έλεγχο της θέσης του κτηρίου στο οικόπεδο/γήπεδο.

Θα μπορούσαν να λειτουργούν ταυτόχρονα υπηρεσίες δόμησης τόσο των δήμων όσων και ιδιωτικές, όπως ακριβώς γίνεται με τα ΚΤΕΟ, και *να επιλέγει ο ιδιώτης την υπηρεσία που θα τον ελέγξει*.

Οι *αμοιβές* των ελεγκτών θα είναι προκαθορισμένες αλλά *ελεύθερα διαμορφώσιμες από την κάθε υπηρεσία δόμησης*.

Για να αποφευχθεί να δημιουργηθούν "μαγαζάκια" που θα δίνουν παράνομα τα πιστοποιητικά ελέγχου και τις εγκρίσεις και άδειες δόμησης, θα πρέπει να υπάρχει *έλεγχος όλων των σχετικών υπηρεσιών* από μια ανώτερη δημόσια αρχή (ομάδα "ράμπο" ελεγκτών των δημοσιών και ιδιωτικών υπηρεσιών δόμησης).

Θα γίνεται ένας δειγματοληπτικός έλεγχος και αν διαπιστωθεί έστω και μία παράβαση θα περνούν από κόσκινο όλες οι άδειες και όλοι οι έλεγχοι που έγιναν από την εν λόγω υπηρεσία.
Τα έξοδα του ελέγχου θα καλείται να τα πληρώσει η υπηρεσία δόμησης.
Όταν θα βρίσκεται ένα κτήριο που έλαβε πιστοποιητικό ενώ είχε παραβάσεις δόμησης, θα πληρώνει τσουχτερό πρόστιμο και η υπηρεσία και ο ιδιοκτήτης του κτηρίου και θα εφαρμόζεται η νομοθεσία περί αυθαιρέτων.
Στις πέντε παραβάσεις η υπηρεσία δόμησης θα "καίγεται" και θα κλείνει.

Το αυτό θα αφορά και τη δημόσια υπηρεσία δόμησης! Σ' αυτήν δε την περίπτωση, υψηλά πρόστιμα θα επιβάλλονται σ' όλους, τον υπάλληλο που έκανε τον έλεγχο, τον διευθυντή της υπηρεσίας δόμησης, τον αρμόδιο αντιδήμαρχο και τον δήμαρχο. Θα διενεργείται δε, ενδελεχής έλεγχος στα περιουσιακά και λοιπά οικονομικά στοιχεία των ιδίων και των συγγενών τους Α' βαθμού και θα υπάρχει και η δυνατότητα κατάσχεσης. Δεν θα υπάρχει παραγραφή παρά μετά από 50 χρόνια.

Έτσι, οι υπηρεσίες δόμησης θα αναπτύξουν διαδικασίες επιμόρφωσης και ελέγχου των υπαλλήλων τους ώστε να κάνουν σωστά τη δουλειά τους.
Οι δήμαρχοι, αντιδήμαρχοι, προϊστάμενοι και ελεγκτές θα φροντίζουν να κάνουν όλοι σωστά τη δουλειά τους.

Πριν απ' όλα πρέπει να απλουστευθεί η πολεοδομική νομοθεσία!

Όλες οι αιτήσεις κ.λπ. διαδικασίες να γίνονται ηλεκτρονικά και στον μικρότερο δυνατόν χρόνο.

Οι εκδικάσεις των σχετικών υποθέσεων να γίνονται από εξειδικευμένα δικαστήρια σε 1 εβδομάδα το πολύ. Μία αναβολή μόνο να είναι δυνατή για μία εβδομάδα. Έτσι ώστε σε τρεις το πολύ εβδομάδες να έχει ολοκληρωθεί και η εκδίκαση της υπόθεσης και να έχει καθαρογραφεί η δικαστική απόφαση.

----------

niandr

----------


## ΔΛΧ

Χάρη με τρόμαξες.... με την πολυπλοκότητα και την τεράστια γραφειοκρατία που δημιουργεί το σύστημα που προτείνεις. Καταργεί μία υπηρεσία (τον έλεγχο της πολεοδομίας όποτε αυτός ήταν απαιτητός) και δημιουργεί δύο νέες υπηρεσίες (ιδιωτική και δημόσια) μισθωτών υπαλλήλων και τρίτη (ράμπο ελεγκτές...) που θα ελέγχουν τις δύο πρώτες...(και ενδεχομένως άλλοι ράμπο.. που θα ελέγχουν τους ράμπο, κ.ο.κ).

Πηγαίνοντας εγώ στην άλλη άκρη.... αντιπροτείνω ο μοναδικός υπεύθυνος για την σωστή μελέτη του έργου να είναι ο εκάστοτε μελετητής μηχανικός. Για δε την σύμφωνα με τις μελέτες κατασκευή του έργου, ο εκάστοτε επιβλέπων μηχανικός ΚΑΙ ΤΕΛΟΣ!!!!
Αυτοί άλωστε έχουν την ευθύνη του έργου και επομένως αυτοί να επωμίζονται και τις ΣΟΒΣΡΟΤΑΤΕΣ και ΑΥΣΤΗΡΟΤΑΤΕΣ συνέπειες που πρέπει να έχουν, από την τυχόν κακή παροχή των υπηρεσιών που προσφέρουν.

Και τότε θα δούμε σε τι ύψος θα συμφωνούνται οι αντίστοιχες αμοιβές...
Και τότε θα δούμε εάν κάποιος συνάδελφος θα είναι ΑΚΡΩΣ... ΠΡΟΣΕΚΤΙΚΟΣ στη δουλειά του και εάν θα τολμήσει να κάνει πλημελή... μελέτη είτε επίβλεψη...

Να συνειδητοποιήσει τόσο ο μελετητής όσο και ο επιβλέπων ότι πρέπει να κάνουν ΠΟΛΥ ΣΥΝΟΜΑ και ΥΠΕΥΘΥΝΑ την δουλειά τους, ΔΙΑΦΟΡΕΤΙΚΑ.... θα υποστούν τις δυσμενέστατες επιπτώσεις όποτε διαπιστωθεί από Υπηρεσία ή από καταγγελία κάποια παράβαση!!

Την  διαπίστωση της σύνομης ή μη εκτέλεσης των μελετών είτε των κατασκευών (π.χ. ύστερα από καταγγελία) να έχει το δικαίωμα να εξετάζει (όπως συμβαίνει και τώρα) ΟΠΟΙΟΣΔΗΠΟΤΕ μηχανικός στον οποίο θα έχει δοθεί η σχετική εντολή ανάθεσης και θα έχει συμφωνήσει την αμοιβή του με τον εντολέα του. 

Πριν δε παραδόσει το πόρισμά του στον εντολέα του (ή κατατεθεί στην Υπηρεσία Δόμησης), είναι σκόπιμο να έρχεται σε επικοινωνία και να το κοινοποιεί  πρώτα στον αντίστοιχο μελετητή ή επιβλέποντα μηχανικό για τις δικές του έγγραφες απόψεις.
Εάν εξακολουθεί να υπάρχει θέμα παραδίδει το σχετικό πόρισμά του, ΑΝΑΛΑΜΒΑΝΟΝΤΑΣ ΠΛΗΡΩΣ τις δυσμενείς ΕΝΝΟΜΕΣ συνέπειες που πρέπει να έχει, από τις δυσμενείς επιπτώσεις που το τυχόν λανθασμένο πόρισμά του προκαλέσει.

ΤΟΣΟ ΑΠΛΑ !!!!

----------


## Xάρης

Το να υπάρχουν εκτός των δημοσίων ΥΔΟΜ *και ιδιωτικές* είναι κακό;
Ενέχει η δημιουργία και ιδιωτικών ΥΔΟΜ κάποια γραφειοκρατία; 
Ίσα-ίσα *θα δρουν ανταγωνιστικά οι υπηρεσίες* και θα προσφέρουν καλύτερες υπηρεσίες στους μηχανικούς και τους ιδιώτες, όπως ακριβώς έγινε με τα ΚΤΕΟ από τη στιγμή που δημιουργήθηκαν και ιδιωτικά.

Η υπηρεσία ελεγκτών των δημοσίων και ιδιωτικών ΥΔΟΜ δεν προσθέτει κάτι στην γραφειοκρατία, δεν ασχολείται ο ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας ή ο ιδιώτης μ' αυτήν την υπηρεσία, της οποίας σκοπός ύπαρξης είναι ο εσωτερικός έλεγχος καλής λειτουργίας των ΥΔΟΜ, δημοσίων και ιδιωτικών και η τήρηση των κανόνων του θεμιτού ανταγωνισμού. Αλλιώς όλοι θα πηγαίνουν στην υπηρεσία που είναι πιο ελαστική στους ελέγχους ή λαδώνεται.

Το σύστημα με μοναδικό υπεύθυνο τον μηχανικό μελετητή και επιβλέποντα το έχουμε δει στην πράξη και δεν δούλεψε.
Μέχρι σήμερα θεωρούσαμε την άδεια με μια απλή υπεύθυνη δήλωση του επιβλέποντα μηχανικού και του ιδιοκτήτη.
Οι ευθύνες τους δεν ήταν τεράστιες όπως και σήμερα;
Σταμάτησαν οι αυθαιρεσίες;
Η πράξη αποδεικνύει ότι δεν λογάριασε κανένας τίποτα, ότι πάρα πολλές δηλώσεις συναδέλφων μηχανικών ήταν ψευδείς και ότι γεμίσαμε αυθαίρετα.

Δυστυχώς φίλε μου ελάχιστοι συνάδελφοι συνειδητοποιούν τις τεράστιες ευθύνες που φέρουμε και τις οποίες ευθύνες τις φέραμε και μέχρι σήμερα.
Χαρακτηριστικά γνωρίζω συνάδελφο (τρομάρα του) που για 200¤ υπέγραψε ψευδή βεβαίωση του Ν.4014/11 για μεταβίβαση ακινήτου ότι δεν υπάρχουν αυθαιρεσίες, την οποία αρνήθηκα να υπογράψω διότι οι διαστάσεις του κτηρίου, πλάτος, μήκος και ύψος ήταν παραπάνω από αυτές της οικοδομικής άδειας ακόμα και αν προσθέταμε την ανοχή του 2%.

Ποιος θα κάνει τον έλεγχο, ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας; Ο ανταγωνιστής μου δηλαδή; Όχι δεν θα πάρω. Είδα τι γίνεται με τις ΕΠΑΕ όπου συμμετέχουν ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες μηχανικοί.
Γι αυτό επιμένω ότι πρέπει να είναι μισθωτοί σε υπηρεσίες και να έχει ο μηχανικός το δικαίωμα επιλογής της υπηρεσίες που θα τον ελέγξει.
Ανάλογα μισθωτοί πρέπει να είναι και στα ΣΑ που θα αντικαταστήσουν τις ΕΠΑΕ.

Τα παραπάνω τα λέω όχι βάσει εικασιών, αλλά βάσει της ιστορίας του τι έχει γίνει μέχρι σήμερα.

----------


## percules

Καλημέρα παιδιά. Ας μας πει κάποιος που εξετάστηκε πως ήταν διατυπωμένες  οι ερωτήσεις και τι είδους. Ήταν σε μορφή σωστό ή λάθος ή ήταν σε μορφή  πολλαπλών απαντήσεων? Κάποιες ενδεικτικές ερωτήσεις μπορείτε να μας  πείτε?

----------


## Xάρης

*ΑΥΤΟ* το είδες;

----------


## percules

Το είδα Χάρη, που με βοηθάει όμως? Μπορώ να μπω στο σύστημα? Κάποιες ενδεικτικές ερωτήσεις που μπήκαν θα ήθελα να μάθω για να πάρω μια ιδέα περί τίνος πρόκειται από συναδέλφους που έχουν εξεταστεί ήδη. Εγώ εξετάζομαι αύριο

----------


## Xάρης

Φαίνονται δυο τρεις ερωτήσεις και οι επιλογές που απαντούν στα ερωτήματά σου:
1. Πώς ήταν διατυπωμένες οι ερωτήσεις
2. Τι είδους
3. Αν είναι σε μορφή "σωστό ή λάθος"

Πάντως, απ' όσα άκουσα, οι ερωτήσεις δεν είναι εύκολες.
Κατά τη γνώμη μου πολλές ερωτήσεις είναι άσχετες με το αντικείμενο του ελεγκτή δόμησης.
Ή μήπως δεν κατάλαβα καλά το αντικείμενο του ελεγκτή δόμησης;
Τι ακριβώς θα ελέγχει;
Γιατί δεν υπάρχει ένας κατάλογος μορφής "check list" για να γίνει η δουλειά όλων ευκολότερη από τη μια αλλά και για να περιοριστεί η συναλλαγή, οι εκβιασμοί και οι όποιες διαμάχες που μπορεί να καταλήξουν σε αντιδικίες;

Καλή επιτυχία στις εξετάσεις και περιμένουμε νεώτερα από εσένα.
Όσες περισσότερες ερωτήσεις αποστηθίσεις και μας τις μεταφέρεις, τόσο το καλύτερο για την κοινότητα.

----------


## Lazele

ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΡΟΦΑΝΕΣ ΠΛΕΟΝ ΟΤΙ ΟΙ ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΕΣ ΔΟΜΗΣΗΣ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΡΓΗΘΟΥΝ ΑΜΕΣΑ, ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΟΙΚΟΔΟΜΙΚΕΣ ΑΔΕΙΕΣ ΝΑ ΕΚΔΙΔΟΝΤΑΙ ΜΕ ΕΥΘΥΝΗ ΤΩΝ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΩΝ.ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΡΕΖΙΛΙΚΙ ΤΟΥ ΔΗΘΕΝ ΕΛΕΓΧΟΥ ΑΠΟ "ΚΡΑΤΙΚΟΥΣ" ΥΠΑΛΛΗΛΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΑΣΚΗΣΗ ΕΞΟΥΣΙΑΣ ΑΝΕΥ ΑΝΑΛΗΨΗΣ ΟΥΔΕΜΙΑΣ ΕΥΘΥΝΗΣ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣΕΙ. ΟΙ ΟΙΚΟΔΟΜΙΚΕΣ ΑΔΕΙΕΣ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΚΔΙΔΟΝΤΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟΥΣ ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΟΥΣ  ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΙΕΣ, ΑΠΟ ΟΡΓΑΝΩΜΕΝΑ ΓΡΑΦΕΙΑ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΩΝ, ΚΑΙ ΜΕΜΟΝΩΜΕΝΩΝ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΩΝ. ΣΥΓΧΡΟΝΩΣ ΝΑ ΕΝΔΥΝΑΜΩΘΕΙ Ο ΡΟΛΟΣ ΤΩΝ ΕΛΕΓΚΤΩΝ ΔΟΜΗΣΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΥΦΙΣΤΑΤΑΙ ΑΥΤΟΝ ΤΟΝ ΕΞΕΥΤΕΛΙΣΜΟ ΤΟΥ ΑΝΕΥ ΛΟΓΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΑΙΤΙΑΣ ΕΠΑΝΕΛΕΓΧΟΥ ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΕΣ ΔΟΜΗΣΗΣ ΤΩΝ ΔΗΜΩΝ ΟΤΑΝ ΤΟ ΠΟΡΙΣΜΑ ΔΕΝ "ΑΡΕΣΕΙ". ΕΙΔΙΚΩΤΕΡΑ ΟΤΑΝ ΑΦΟΡΑ ΔΗΜΟΣΙΑ ΕΡΓΑ.

 Ειναι προφανες πλεον οτι οι υπηρεσιες δομησης πρεπει να καταργηθουν αμεσα, και οι οικοδομικες αδειες να εκδιδονται με ευθυνη των μηχανικων. 

Αυτο το ρεζιλικι του δηθεν ελεγχου απο "κρατικους" υπαλληλους και την ασκηση εξουσιας ανευ αναληψης ουδεμιας ευθυνης πρεπει να σταματησει. 

Οι οικοδομικες αδειες πρεπει να εκδιδονται απο μηχανικους ελευθερους επαγγελματιες, απο οργανωμενα γραφεια μηχανικων, και μεμονωμενων μηχανικων. 

Συγχρονως να ενδυναμωθει ο ρολος των ελεγκτων δομησης και να μην υφισταται αυτον τον εξευτελισμο του ανευ λογου και αιτιας επανελεγχου απο τις υπηρεσιες δομησης των δημων οταν το πορισμα δεν "αρεσει". 

Ειδικωτερα οταν αφορα δημοσια εργα.

Καλησπέρα.
Υπενθυμίζουμε ότι τα κεφαλαία απαγορεύονται από τους Κανόνες Λειτουργίας.
Ο Γενικός Διαχειριστής του eMichanikos.gr

----------

